# Self/home care savings



## awesomeame (Nov 15, 2011)

Unsure if this has been discussed already or not, I didn't see it. A few months ago, in the interest of having less chemicals in the house, and less chemicals on my body, I switched almost all my personal care products and home cleaning products to non-toxic versions. This was more in the interest of vanity, having nicer looking skin, teeth, etc. But I've really been saving money too!

Vinegar is an awesome degreaser, bathroom cleaner, and general overall cleaner. I use it as a fabric softener as well. See here for some uses:

http://www.angelfire.com/cantina/homemaking/vinegar.html
http://www.vinegartips.com/Scripts/
http://www.canadianliving.com/life/green_living/44_things_to_do_with_vinegar.php

Olive oil too, has many uses. It's the world's best moisturizer, I use it daily on my face/hands/wherever. It's also an AWESOME aftershave. My skin has never been so soft! Here's more info:

http://www.curbly.com/users/chrisjob/posts/1799-25-alternative-uses-for-olive-oil
http://www.streetdirectory.com/food_editorials/health_food/fruits/30_unusual_uses_for_olive_oil.html
http://www.greenlivingtips.com/articles/168/1/Uses-for-olive-oil.html

A lambs-wool duster too has replaced my swiffer duster. No smell, and no need to buy refills.

That's about it for the savings, I'd say savings are fairly noticeable...commercial cleaners aren't cheap, and are full of chemicals not good for you.

Matt


----------

